# RTS to partner with Redeemer PCA and start a campus in NYC



## Jerusalem Blade (Sep 27, 2014)

This makes sense from something Tim said a few days ago (on a 25th anniv. celebration, looking to the future); he said he was going to back off (_after_ they find a new "lead pastor" for the Hunter College/East Side congregation to replace the one that got ill and left) from regularly preaching and devoting time instead to teaching new pastors and church planters.

Redeemer Church, Reformed Theological Seminary To Launch New York Seminary


----------



## Edward (Sep 27, 2014)

I didn't realize that Leo had left Redeemer. But in looking, I see that the announcement came about the same time as my injury, and I missed out on church and Sunday School for a few weeks after that, so it's not surprising that I missed the news.


----------



## DAW (Oct 5, 2014)

Since Tim Keller has been all chummy with the BioLogos Foundation, who push theistic evolution, I wonder if this seminary arrangement will be so inclined on the Creation issue?


----------



## Edward (Oct 5, 2014)

DAW said:


> Since Tim Keller has been all chummy with the BioLogos Foundation, who push theistic evolution, I wonder if this seminary arrangement will be so inclined on the Creation issue?



Interesting to see Keller and Duncan teaming up on this. I wouldn't want to speculate on how it turns out. 

Also interesting is that it is a 2 year degree instead of an M. Div. which would qualify one for ordination in the PCA. Not sure where that is going to end up, either.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Oct 6, 2014)

Edward said:


> Interesting to see Keller and Duncan teaming up on this. I wouldn't want to speculate on how it turns out.
> 
> Also interesting is that it is a 2 year degree instead of an M. Div. which would qualify one for ordination in the PCA. Not sure where that is going to end up, either.



The MABS in and of itself wouldn't inherently disqualify men from being ordained, particularly with the further year of training. The technical requirement is a master's with a regular course of theological study _which must include the biblical languages_. Usually, non-M.Div. programs don't include the languages. If this did, and they acquired a lot of the practical skills in the extra year post-M.A., they could theoretically be ordained, though each presbytery has its own approach to that question.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 6, 2014)

Typically, the MABS is the first step toward accreditation for the M.Div. It is virtually certain that this is the plan in NYC - and that in the next few years it will have the M.Div. But until they can get it, the students can take classes that are at the core of the M.Div anyway; and the students could always finish up at another school (like another RTS campus).


----------

